# Howling



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Evening its 10;49PM HERE---JUST WENT OUTSIDE on the front porch and let out a few long howls--and the far field a mile away just lite-up with a serenade---yotes just a singing----good to hear----its 45 out maybe they'll prime early this year----come on Oct---------sb*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Get'em trained to come right up to the porch Skip--- your closer to the coffee pot that way.lol.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Why didnt I think of that, oh yea wife gets real angry when I use calls around the house !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She prolly won't like brass flying around the back door either Ed


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*There's going to be brass in the back yard the next time yoggie comes and steals my bird feeder---after supper he came and tore it down and ran off with the dang thing-- :frown2: :hunter: sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe your howling said dinner, come and get it ! lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Go get'em Skip!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I Love their music!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sic'em Skip.......................


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Why didnt I think of that, oh yea wife gets real angry when I use calls around the house !!!


My wife just tells me to stop irritating the dog with that stupid call. What a way to irritate them both.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

My songs have become immune.... My wife and neighbors on the other hand....... Not so immune


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My youngest comes run in' and he'll sit and howl with me. The older dog looks at us like we are stupid... Sort of the same look the wife gives me. Minus the big nose and long floppy ears of coarse.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Over the weekend me and my cuz were sittin on the deck havin some beers and I decided to show him my alpha dogg. So of course we had to fire it up and get the dogs in the neighborhood riled up. All was good until I asked my daughter if she wanted to hear a cougar. She said YES!!! I let her rip and it scared the crap out of her so it was time to quit lol. She did like the yote and owl sounds tho


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Don she better not find out you are talking about her that way...... That new belt will hurt! lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're not threatening to tell her are you?


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Maybe that's why it took so long to pic a new one out. One that packs a wollop but has low wind resistance lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am just looking out for ya buddy.

Lol low wind resistance.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> I am just looking out for ya buddy.
> 
> Lol low wind resistance.


Low wind resistance = never hear it coming. ouch.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

My dogs go totally nuts howling at me if I break out a call around the house!! The wife tolerates it for about a minute, then she stops smiling at me!!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Uhhhhh so Skip..... I am sure everyone is wondering..... What call did you use to howl with?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*a ItzDirty cow horn Howler---[truth] :biggrin: :biggrin: DO HAVE SOME MORE TO TRY OUT----I USALLY USE MY JUICE BOTTLE HOWLER that I made a few years ago--but now I have some fancy cow horn howlers to use--I do like my juice bottle, its now a back-up--------------------sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL I was fishing. I figured it was your newest howler and you were trying it out 

Skip I listed one in the advertisers section a few days ago. I still have it......


----------

